# will miss your beautiful face



## Lennok

Hello

I want to tell this girl "I will miss your beautiful face", as a part in a farewell note. But I don't think I get this sentence right.

is "budu chybět tvoje krásná tvář" right?

Thanks very much!


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Hi Lennok, you're nearly (but not quite) right. "Chybět" functions grammatically as an impersonal verb, so you have to say "your XYZ (here "beautiful face") will be lacking/missing to me". So you need to say "bude mi chybět tvoje krásná tvář".

There's a similar line in a song by Take That called Mancunian Way, but here it's in the present tense - I miss, I'm missing.
_I'm missing your face, your beautiful face - Chybí mi tvoje tvář, tvoje krásná tvář.

Budu ti chybět _- you'll miss me; _budeš mi chybět_ - I'll miss you; _budu mu chybět_ - he'll miss me; _budeš mu chybět_ - he'll miss you; _budou nám chybět_ - we'll miss them; _budeme jim chybět_ - they'll miss us, etc.


----------



## Mejsy

"Bude *mi *chybět tvoje krásná tvář"


----------



## Lennok

Thank you very much for your quick and very useful answers. Enquiring Mind, your post makes me understand this much better, thank you.


----------

